# Kind lr  300 12 spec



## techrons78 (Mar 4, 2015)

So ill have 1 kind 300 and 1 platnium led kind was 560.00 but I think it will be worth the money..tech


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 4, 2015)

Buy me one of each, and I shall let you know how my tests go!  :aok: 


lol, grats on your new purchase!


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Buy me one of each, and I shall let yo. .stakedu know how my tests go!  :aok:
> 
> 
> lol, grats on your new purchase!



Lol yes hope the 600 watts will do decent in my 4x4tent thinned out staked.


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 10, 2015)

Got my light in today is very pretty...professional packaging, warranty information. All other led lights I have bought never came with such info you get what you pay for .. 

View attachment 20150310_130746.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 10, 2015)

From my last led grow 

View attachment 20150310_144628.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2015)

WOO HOO, you are going to be having some fun. Nice nug up there. Pretty lights as well.. Green or pink mojo for the grow.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have seen the small kind light setup in a 2x2 Tent . Both me and my growing partner was amazed at how awesome the light was from it. $600 is what they asked for it. Congrats on the awesome light.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

LED`s are here to stay now. Good looking light, congrats. Grow, grow, grow.


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you, rose, Hooper,Dr
Yes plants are loving both lights..I move them around when I water them..yes i got mine for 569.00 free shiip 3year warranty ...this time around I did a huge prune, super crop, lollipop...gonna try just a few main colas from each plant...my first Led grow I have 5 la blanca ..I got around 10 oz dried...but I could have got another 2 weeks. In but certain things would not let me...but I doubled my harvest from  time...this is my 3 rd grow in last year..took a ten year break..im no pro but im getting better listening to all you guys..


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 12, 2015)

Pic new lights..I know its crowded...I thinned out soo much...so we will see..the platnium 300 penetrates great at 18-24 inch from canopy. ..I got both of them at 20.... 

View attachment 20150312_094830.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 17, 2015)

The kind led ss blowing away the advanced platnium...grow on that aide os 3x fuller..mcg love the light price but I got 300w not a bunch od gadgets and **** to break..tech


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 30, 2015)

Pics 

View attachment 20150330_115653.jpg


View attachment 20150330_115730.jpg


View attachment 20150330_115659.jpg


View attachment 20150330_115717.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 3, 2015)

Talked to kind led rep yesterday..said veg at 3 feet..flower at,24inches....but he could not give me specs on parameters of exact light coverage..they have no paperwork..anyone know anytjing? Par lumen reading at certain heights.?


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 3, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> Talked to kind led rep yesterday..said veg at 3 feet..flower at,24inches....but he could not give me specs on parameters of exact light coverage..they have no paperwork..anyone know anytjing? Par lumen reading at certain heights.?



The fact a Rep (aka reseller) can not give specs on a light they apparently make? 

Pretty telling isn't it? I mean at least Advanced lies to your face...

That said, I am not sure why people put so much focus on the specs other than coverage. If it works, what difference does it make really? It's not like most understand the specs anyway keeping it real. Just know to get an accurate measurement, one must first own a real tester for LED's and they are not cheap. Most use PAR meters which TBH are pretty worthless with the tech but provide some numbers they can slap on a fixture and make you believe whatever they want.

There are some PAR tests on youtube for the Kind fixtures, but keeping it real, I wouldn't believe that crap either. Do they really work as advertised is all I want to know and at what cost.

Everything else just does not matter...


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 3, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> The fact a Rep (aka reseller) can not give specs on a light they apparently make?
> 
> Pretty telling isn't it? I mean at least Advanced lies to your face...
> 
> ...



 Lol pj...advanced-apollo-sara they r liers and not honest.."SARA" threatened to call cops on me cuz I asked for proof of usa made Bridgelux. ..never again.. 


The plants r doing well with kind lights much better than others. He was able to tell me coverage just not all the info I wanted im calling back today 

View attachment 20150403_082722.jpg


View attachment 20150403_082534.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

I am disoriented seeing where the lights are? So you have one above the canopy and one on the side? Help this old lady please.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 3, 2015)

If you get results and you are happy at the end of the day great.

Ask them who builds their lights and see what they say. 

Here is a pic of my first generation built light from 2012.

See anything that looks familiar?
View attachment first light.jpg


Ive got nothing to say about Sara, nor had I mentioned her in this thread. My comments were aimed at Advanced, who was called out claiming they made their own lights and were not. I mean take it apart and see the drivers are made in China. It's all been long documented yet people still buy their lights knowing they are a third party light.
:confused2:

I'm sure with all the pretty pictures, making claims that they are "the Best" and give a "longer than any other company money back warranty" that they will earn some fans, but because I know better, and hope to spread good knowledge to the people of MP I'll call it like I see it.

Don't take it personal, it's just the opinion I have of companies that prey on the uneducated consumer.

If their lights were half as good as they claimed, don't ya think you could do a quick search and find a grow or 50?

Pretty sure I saw a thread on here with a guy claiming he couldn't find a grow anywhere for Kind lights. Wonder why that is?

Best of luck to you, truly.


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 3, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> If you get results and you are happy at the end of the day great.
> 
> Ask them who builds their lights and see what they say.
> 
> ...


yes I get what your saying pj it makes swnce..yes light looks same..ive delt with china and counterfeit for 20 years..so yes they have couple factory s that produce many lights..and yes there are grows on you tube many of them...thanks for chimining in pj im still learning. ..


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 3, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I am disoriented seeing where the lights are? So you have one above the canopy and one on the side? Help this old lady please.



Yes mam anytime..I have 2 300 kind led on top...have 2 foot a bulb finisher T5...I put that on side so it is getting more light penetrating a side angle..ive done this one and loved it


----------

